# Domestic services: availability and costs



## Minerva.909 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, I am retired, recently returned to Europe after 30 years in the USA and the Caribbean, and thus am suffering from a climate shock and a price shock (especially cost of simple services) in Sweden and looking for a relatively warm European Union country with an advantageous double taxation agreement with the USA. 

Cyprus is one such country (another is Malta) and thus I am considering it. But... I am retired, after a heart attack, living alone, but with pets and thus in need of domestic services - mostly weekly or twice-weekly cleaning and pet care for now. So my question is: what is the availability and cost of domestic services in Cyprus? And reliability of domestic workers? 
Thanks in advance for your help in this matter.


----------



## Minerva.909 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Timouna!


----------



## Ecastica (Nov 23, 2012)

Usuall they charge from 6 euro per hour. Regarding reliability is all about luck but most of the times they are very realiable


----------



## Minerva.909 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ecastica said:


> Usuall they charge from 6 euro per hour. Regarding reliability is all about luck but most of the times they are very realiable


Yes, Ecastica, that has been my experience with domestic help all over the world: most of them were very reliable... though the poorer the country, the more reliable the workers, willing to go the extra mile. Though I also paid them more than the going wages, astonished just for how little people were willing to work, so they liked working for me, no matter the at hair, which is sometimes hard to get off furniture ;-)


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You can also get a "live in" for around 400 euro a month, probably less.


----------



## zzan2018 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a part-time domestic worker in the Larnaca area?
Zan


----------

